# Will he get home OK???



## cheebee (Aug 20, 2005)

Found an injured pigeon the other day...He was shaving and couldn't maintain his balance and his eyes were opening and closing real fast...It really thought he mighta caught a power line in a fast moving thunderstorm that ripped through the area...I brought him home and now he seems fine...

I want to release him, but I live 9 miles from where I found him...I can probably get him back there in a few days...Was wondering...If I release him from here, will he find his way back home on his own???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If he is not banded and is a feral pigeon, he should go back to the place you found him after he is hydrated and has eaten well. what does he look like now and can you post a pic. also what is your location in case there may be a rehabber in your area.


----------



## cheebee (Aug 20, 2005)

He is feral...He is not visibly sick or impaired...Whatever the problem was (and I suspect it involved electricity), he seems fine now...This is a garden variety city pigeon, found outside a building in a state park...Probably hit a window or a power line...Convulsions have stopped and he seems mildly interested in eating...But more interested in leaving...I can wait and bring him back to the park in a few days...Just thought he'd be happier on his own...


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Let him be with you for couple of days if it is not much trouble. Just to play on the safe side and make sure that he is OK. Convulsions can be of the reasons you suspect or PMV. Sometimes pigeons who survived PMV virus recover, but in situations of stress do have fits as you describe. Food and rest help them.
Thank you for helping him.


----------



## cheebee (Aug 20, 2005)

I doubt very much that it is PMV...He's healthy, preening himself...droppings are normal consistency now (were watery and white before)...and the convulsions seem to have stopped...I'll gladly hold onto him for a few days though, if it won't stress him out too much...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

With PMV pigeons can act almost normal, it is when they are under stress and/or nutrient deficient they can have the symptoms again, of contortions and such.


----------



## cheebee (Aug 20, 2005)

I am not sure what the implication is here if the bird does have PMV...Are you suggesting I keep it permanently...Have it euthanized...Set it free???


----------

